

No, I’m serious. Who the hell are you people and what do I do with you? - benwerd
http://rumandmonkey.com/humor/2011/11/09/no-im-serious-who-the-hell-are-you-people-and-what-do-i-do-with-you/

======
ggchappell
There's a key point here:

> Facebook provides detailed demographic information to site owners, using the
> profile details of people who didn’t log out of their site and happen to
> stop by our site.

What about those who have logged out of FB, or don't have a FB account. They
don't get counted (EDIT: along with the "tech savvy" who block such things, as
kuratkull pointed out).

What percentage of site viewers is that? How do we tell?

Secondly, if one puts up a site to serve a particular group, and others end up
viewing the site, does that give one an obligation to serve these others? Is
it necessarily even a good idea to do so?

------
karlmdavis
I'm wondering whether this matches with the geolocation data that their non-
Facebook statistics mechanisms are reporting. Are Facebook's more—or
less—accurate than other options out there? Has anyone seen any studies or
data of this?

------
jerrya
_This is absolutely true: the key demographic for Rum & Monkey is 14-year-old
Indonesian teenage girls._

Thank you, you are key to making our days in the call center go by quickly.

\-- Aditya

------
kuratkull
Tech savvy people may also use the Priv3, adblocks and noscripts.

~~~
littledude
ya they probably also disable the facebook platform in their account settings.

